# What do we think of this boy? Critique!



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

He's pretty. I would guess maybe TB or Appendix for breed but I'm not sure. He certainly has a long stride, doesn't he?


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

He has really neat coloring! From that raised tail, he's obviously a hotblood of some sort....he looks toed-out in his front feet, but I can't pinpoint any glaring faults. Very interesting coloring, with that chestnut undertone on his stomach.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Looks like one beautiful thoroughbred to me.


----------



## NittanyEquestrian (Mar 3, 2009)

I would say TB or STB. The way he throws his hocks out at the trot make me think he's a trotter but just a guess. He looks cute and you could proabably take him any way you want to. If he's sound and willing he could do hunters, dressage, jumping, eventing, etc. The only thing that jumps out at me is that he can't really get his poll high and he might have some kind of problem with his C2 or C3 joint. I would have him looked over by a vet/chiro/massage therapist. Whatever is in your area before you start asking him to do much under saddle.


----------



## Jordan S (Jun 7, 2009)

Wow! :shock: beautiful


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

I don't see the toed-in thing? But his neck looks a little short, nothing else really jumps out at me. Nice shoulder, good legs (maybe a bowed tendon on the FL?), all around nice looking horse. 

He's a gorgeous color though, really eye-catching.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Good looking horse, I love his color. I'm thinking QH/TB cross too but I could also see QH/Morgan as well. I guess he could have several breeds in there. I like him.


----------



## Squeak (Apr 8, 2010)

My initial thought was STB. He has a very nice stride.
I don't see anything extremely faulty on him. That is a cool color, my mare looks like that in winter but then looks like a bay when she sheds out.


----------



## xeventer17 (Jan 26, 2009)

I agree with Squeak, my initial thought was STB as well. But he certainly is a gorgeous boy :]


----------



## PechosGoldenChance (Aug 23, 2009)

Wowee! I like him. I was going to say a mix of morgan/qh and if that was wrong than I'd say tb. Nice coloring!


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Wow I would love to see what he looks like in the summer!


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Very short back, certainly not a bad thing, but makes me think some Morgan or Arabian in there? Upright pasterns usually make for a choppy trot, but his stride sure looks nice in the pics.


----------



## romargrey (Apr 11, 2010)

I thought a morgan or morgan cross based on the tail carriage, thick muscular neck and that lovely hock action. I love the pic of his extension with his hind leg almost horizontal... what a cutie pie.


----------



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

My first thought was STB as well. He sure is a stunner!!


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

wow hes lovely. i think he may be an anglo arab, he holds his tail like an arab, look at pictures of my horse and see if there is a resembence, he looks TBish too.
Country Man is an anglo arab:
YouTube - Country Man- Intro


----------



## draftrider (Mar 31, 2010)

He is a very nice looking horse. I'd guess he is a Morgan or Morgan cross.


----------



## danastark (Jul 17, 2008)

Yep, I was going to say there's some Morgan or Arab in there with TB or STB. Very fancy boy!


----------



## dantexeventer (Jul 11, 2009)

I would guess either a Thoroughbred or TBx of some sort - maybe even some sort of warmblood thrown in there. He's a very cute boy, but I will warn you now that starting horses under saddle at an advanced age is a different game than working with three year olds - whatever you do with him will probably be at the lower levels exclusively. That said, I like the set of his neck (although the first picture makes me suspect that it's a little muscled underneath - does he crib?), and he has a decent angle to his shoulder. I see a bowed tendon on the front left - I'm sure you've had a vet give him a good looking-at before starting work, but if not, please do so before you proceed. Keep an eye on that right hind, too - in two pictures he is using it oddly. It may be just a result of uneven footing, but as they say, 'no foot, no horse.' 
Anyway, he's put together well enough to do well in the lower levels of most english disciplines. Dressage is the foundation of all riding, and he looks like he could be quite a nice little horse, so if he were mine I would really work on the training scale with him. When he's ready, pop him over poles and little crossrails and see how he takes to that. While he wouldn't be an A-circuit hunter prospect based on his movement, he could do local hunter/jumper circuits or even some eventing if he enjoys the work. Good luck with him!


----------



## draftrider (Mar 31, 2010)

I think he would be a BEAUTIFUL driving horse!


----------



## Red (Apr 4, 2010)

Hes gorgeous. I was thinking STB as well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

I see a TB


----------

